# Potato camera



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a 2017 and 2018 CruZe. The reverse camera on the 2017 has potato quality video compared to the 2018. Are rear camera upgrades possible? And if so, how tough is it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There appear to be two "types" of cameras listed for the Gen 2 Cruze. Not sure what the difference is, but one supersedes an old part number. Might be the difference between yours.

Type 1 (replaces P/N 13485580):





2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze Rear Park Assist Camera 39081683 | GMPartsDirect.com


2016-2018 Chevrolet Cruze part # 39081683 - Rear Park Assist Camera




www.gmpartsdirect.com





Type 2:





2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze Rearview Driver Information Camera 39098729 | GMPartsDirect.com


2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze part # 39098729 - Rearview Driver Information Camera




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------

